# keeping live food for my gecko



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Im getting a leopard gecko soon, and as this will be my only reptile im wondering if I could breed a small amount of crickets, I can get the the pet store to get food but its a pain to get there so this would make it much easier...and cheaper.
any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated, this is last thing I need to find out then im ready to get him :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

stuart87 said:


> Im getting a leopard gecko soon, and as this will be my only reptile im wondering if I could breed a small amount of crickets, I can get the the pet store to get food but its a pain to get there so this would make it much easier...and cheaper.
> any help on this subject would be greatly appreciated, this is last thing I need to find out then im ready to get him :2thumb:


We breed them at college for our reptiles  I think it's pretty easy but I'm not sure on the details. I'm thinking of doing the same for my gecko, as she can only eat small crickets and they grow sooo quickly.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If you go to the feeder section there is lots of tutorials on breeding crickets and other live food http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html

But for one leo it hardly seems worth the effort of breeding crickets, I would just buy a bulk bag of 250 of them from 'thelivefoodwarehouse' it should last for ages and only costs around £5 delivered. Then you could just keep them alive with fresh veg and gut load them with what eva the leo needs. http://www.thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk/

Guinea : victory:


----------



## Dayle (Jan 18, 2010)

if you are looking at breeding food for a leo i would go down the mealworm route alot easier to work with


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

imginy said:


> If you go to the feeder section there is lots of tutorials on breeding crickets and other live food http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/233213-livefoods-careguides-black-crix-silent.html
> 
> But for one leo it hardly seems worth the effort of breeding crickets, I would just buy a bulk bag of 250 of them from 'thelivefoodwarehouse' it should last for ages and only costs around £5 delivered. Then you could just keep them alive with fresh veg and gut load them with what eva the leo needs. Welcome to The Livefoods Warehouse - Crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles
> 
> Guinea : victory:


Yh ive thought about buying them in bulk but I dont think I would use them all before they died (how long roughly do crickets live for?) 
also when I 1st get my gecko don't he need small crickets?
(how long do the crickets stay small?)


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Dayle said:


> if you are looking at breeding food for a leo i would go down the mealworm route alot easier to work with


Yh this was my original idea but I read on here that mealworms have alot of fat in them and that crickets were much more nutritious.

Can mealworms be bred in small quantities? (I think im going to need roughly 20 per week)
How long do mealworms live for? and How long do they stay small (roughly)?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

stuart87 said:


> Yh ive thought about buying them in bulk but I dont think I would use them all before they died (how long roughly do crickets live for?)
> also when I 1st get my gecko don't he need small crickets?
> (how long do the crickets stay small?)


If you keep them fed and watered they should last a while. Get them a bigger home than what they come in and spoil them a bit


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

bump

anymore helpful advise please


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

subbing


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks guys.

1 more thing as far as gut loading goes how long do i gut load them before feeding em to my gecko?


----------

